# Ok...I think I need some help here



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

Basically my panic attacks, agoraphobia and dp are coming back and getting worse every day as my move interstate approaches. I am deteriorating fast and positive thinking is disappearing fast.

These are the things I am freaking out about;
flying
crowds
public transport
not being able to flee to support people when I panic
being stuck in the middle of Melbourne in the middle of panic attack and not being able to race home 
all this stress leading to heart attack....my left arm has been hurting for over a week now (aching and sharp pains all over from shouilders to fingers). Doctor says its "probably" not heart related....thanks.

I am freaking out. Am I making a big mistake here? I am quickly forgetting any positive reasons for wanting to move in the first place.

I don't know whether I should do this or not. I could use some help. I hate this. I feel trapped as usual. I HATE this.

Sh*t.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

I know you a little, and my hunch is this: I don't think you're terrified of being in Melbourne. I think you're terrified of the process of change.

I think once you get there, these new horrors will subside.

What you're freaking about isn't Melbourne, it's the process of decision, of some "point of no return" - should I move? should I not move? when can I change my mind? When is it too late to change my mind?

Chill.

Move.

Let us know how you love your new city.

grins,
Janine


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Janine,
Thanks for replying. I agree with you about fearing change. Ever since I was a kid I remember fearing things in advance and always expecting something bad to happen. I am still the same....more often than not I can't even put my finger on what I expect to happen...I just feel fear and I don't know why.

However...this thing with Melbourne is that fear of change and more. Currently I am a functioning agoraphobic. I am comfortable going out because at worst, I am only 10 minute drive from my house...where there is someone "safe" I can throw myself at. This lessens my anxiety and so I rarely freak out anymore. I have been kidding myself up to this point about my own recovery. My recovery is not really recovery at all. The missing ingredient is the ability to make myself feel safe WHEREVER I go. Instead i have made myself dependent on my parents for a feeling of safety. I have relied on this coping strategy for a long while now and stepping out of this false yet very real safety is going to be hard. I wonder if I m up for it. I know its so important that I break out of this sick jail I have created for myself...Im just so scared.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Monika,
A psychiatrist once told me that agoraphobia is a form of seperation anxiety.

It is terribly common for people with agoraphobia to be extra afraid when they make a move away from their perceived safety zone.
I recall a long time ago when I had to move to a town just down the road into my first new house that I was near hysterical with anxiety.

It was a bit rocky at first but I got passed it and settled in.

I've seen this happen to several people with agoraphobia.Moving is a big deal for them which is perfectly understandable considering the nature of the condition.
Moving away from your parents could cause anxiety for some people who may not even suffer with panics.
I can understand the reasons why you are scared.

Do you have a therapist or doctor who you can talk to about the move?

Try to take one day at a time.
Expect that not everything may run pefectly smoothly,it rarely does.
Read Claire Weekes for back up strategies.

I'm sure it will all work out even though it seems so huge right now.

All the best,keep checking in with us
Cheers Shelly


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Shelly,
I agree with the seperation anxiety thing. I am not really getting in touch with the sad feelings associated with the impending loss of parents and friends. Instead it is manifesting itself as panic and anxiety. My psych told me that I was insecurely attached as a child due to my family dynamics and other circumstances. I guess some issues and hurts go deep. I suspect that when things happen to us when we're pre-verbal, it makes a dent that is not easily articulated but is imprinted as a bunch of feelings and fleeting images.

Thanks for your support. At least i can access this board from Melb. Take care.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks Angela, I hope you are right. I hope everything will be alright because I really need to do this. I need my life back. I have been blessed with so many opportunities in life that so many people in the world don't have and I feel like its an act or ingratitude to waste it all behind the prison walls I have constructed in my mind. I know that these guil feelings are not Ok but I still feel them. I know its not my fault that I have this condition but I really need myself to be stronger than my fear. That's exactly how I feel, like Im in a boxing rink and its my fear versus my will to reclaim my life...having it out...every hour of every day. Its bloody exhausting.

Having just used this analogy I ask myself...what would it take for my empowered self to defeat the fear? So many things...hope, persistance, willingness to endure the pain, knowing my opponents weakness, knowing my own strengths and how to use them, believing that I do have a chance to beat this. Bloody hell, I don't even like boxing. Or maybe i shouldn't even waste time on this fight. Maybe I should be concentrating on the cause of fear and addressing some issues at this level eg. dealing with fear of change and seperation anxiety...maybe both. Definately both i think.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

Two things to remember:

1) part of you WANTS to depend on your parents for the rest of their lives. That's the hard thing to accept. Part of you wants independence. Part of you wants to stay a child forever. Trust me.

2) even when you're in the same town as your parents, there is absolutely NOTHING they can do to keep you 'sane.' If you run home in the middle of panic attack, it's still YOU who has to get yourself there. You are running towards a FEELING of safety. Knowing they are close by helps you to feel not alone, not unloved, not vulnerable. They are your "aces in the hole" but you never really USE them because you realize there is nothing whatsoever they can DO except comfort you and offer love.

They can offer the same comfort and love no matter where you live.

Part of you is probably on some level afraid that they will be ANGRY at you for "leaving them." It might feel like you are giving up a dependency that you'll never be able to regain should you choose. as if they would be thinking "hey, you lived alone for a year, Monika, stop acting like you can't live without us."

Just food for thought.

Peace,
Janine


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

Janine,
Point one - agree
Point two - agree
Parents angry at me for leaving? They are signing up to a Witness Protection Program as we speak.

Back to point two, that is precisely why I must go to Melbourne. It will force me to NOT run to them every time I panic. By running to them, i am reinforcing to myself that I am helpless and I take away opportunity to learn to comfort MYSELF, to make myself feel safe. If and when I learn to do this, i will get on my knees and kiss the ground in gratitude. I want to be free. That is all that i want. I want to be free of irrational fear.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Monica,

Funny thing happened to me one time at a psych's office one day. We were talking about my fear of flying. Well, he was. He started giving me statistics about how you can be in a car wreck a gazillion times easier then a plane crash. I just looked at him and said, " For God's sake, of course I know that, my problem is irrational fear not lack of knowledge!".
Jez'...we all _know_ they are irrational fears. It's just beating the thought in our head.

The only thing I can offer is to keep repeating something positive in your head everytime you think of a negative. I am afraid of Melborne. Nooo, *I* am not afraid of Melborne. This disorder makes me think I am afraid of Melborne. *I* will keep moving and going about my business. I am afraid of Melborne. No, *I* am not afraid. *I* am going to go in to that store and look around until I am not thinking this obsessive thought.

This has helped me in the past. Positive, self-feeding head talk. Might as well do this as the other, huh?

Congrats on the move and stay strong. What you just accomplished was a huge feat and you did it.

the best to you,
terri


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

Actually I am afraid of Melbourne,the weather is shocking.
Monika, I think if you moved further north,say to Sydney or Qld you wouldn't feel afraid :lol: 
I think it's fear of bad weather.After all you are used to the W.A. sunshine.

PS Terri,Americans give me a giggle when they say MelBORN.I think we say Melbin or Melben(lazy speak).

All the best Monika
Love Shell


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

Actually I am afraid of Melbourne,the weather is shocking.
Monika, I think if you moved further north,say to Sydney or Qld you wouldn't feel afraid :lol: 
I think it's fear of bad weather.After all you are used to the W.A. sunshine.

PS Terri,Americans give me a giggle when they say MelBORN.I think we say Melbin or Melben(lazy speak).

All the best Monika
Love Shell


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Dear Love Sell,

How did you know when I typed Melborne, I said Melborne in my head :shock: ?

You some kind of Aussie Psychic...which looks like Psy-chic? 8)

:lol:

Hope things continue to go well, Monika.

Bye, Love Sell.  
terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Dear Love Sell,

How did you know when I typed Melborne, I said Melborne in my head :shock: ?

You some kind of Aussie Psychic...which looks like Psy-chic? 8)

:lol:

Hope things continue to go well, Monika.

Bye, Love Sell.  
terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh yeah.

Monika...I can get myself so "worked-up" with anxiety that I can feel the full affects of a major heart attack. Got the whole arm thing down to a fine art. After many trips to the emergency room, my doctor's office, etc., and being hooked up to numerous ekg machines only to be told I was having an anxiety attack...I now consider myself to be one of the healthiest people on the planet. I have had every test at least once. I am just a whacked out, dr'd, perimenopausal, walking bundle of nerves, hypochondriac.

I am not having a heart attack.

If I do, I hope I live long enough to tell 'em...I told you I wasn't feeling good!

You are doing better than you think. Don't move to Qld. It's a town without any vowels, for God's sake! :lol:

terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh yeah.

Monika...I can get myself so "worked-up" with anxiety that I can feel the full affects of a major heart attack. Got the whole arm thing down to a fine art. After many trips to the emergency room, my doctor's office, etc., and being hooked up to numerous ekg machines only to be told I was having an anxiety attack...I now consider myself to be one of the healthiest people on the planet. I have had every test at least once. I am just a whacked out, dr'd, perimenopausal, walking bundle of nerves, hypochondriac.

I am not having a heart attack.

If I do, I hope I live long enough to tell 'em...I told you I wasn't feeling good!

You are doing better than you think. Don't move to Qld. It's a town without any vowels, for God's sake! :lol:

terri


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

LOL Terri,just call it a strong hunch.

Now I can hear you saying khaki in your head whilst I'm saying khaRki (the colour)

I'm right huh Monika :?: 
As for Qld(the state) some like it hot

The arm thing,yes I've had it,shoulders,neck and side of face as well.

I've read about it so many times,always put it down to stress.Starting to get worried I'm under playing it.

I'm glad Bill Clinton didn't under play it.

Bye girls ......... cheesy grin from Love Sell...........hmmm deeper meaning I wonder :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

LOL Terri,just call it a strong hunch.

Now I can hear you saying khaki in your head whilst I'm saying khaRki (the colour)

I'm right huh Monika :?: 
As for Qld(the state) some like it hot

The arm thing,yes I've had it,shoulders,neck and side of face as well.

I've read about it so many times,always put it down to stress.Starting to get worried I'm under playing it.

I'm glad Bill Clinton didn't under play it.

Bye girls ......... cheesy grin from Love Sell...........hmmm deeper meaning I wonder :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

Dear Terri and Shelly,
LOL ...You two have just brightened up by whole day. By the way, I am taking you both with me to Melb...bring on the rain...bring on the humidity...bring on the frizz...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

Dear Terri and Shelly,
LOL ...You two have just brightened up by whole day. By the way, I am taking you both with me to Melb...bring on the rain...bring on the humidity...bring on the frizz...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

I can just see the three of us furry cuties sitting beside each other on the plane,shaking and dribbling.
I think we'd have a blast.
for some light relief,Terri can say MelBORNE and Khaki
:lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

I can just see the three of us furry cuties sitting beside each other on the plane,shaking and dribbling.
I think we'd have a blast.
for some light relief,Terri can say MelBORNE and Khaki
:lol:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Love the visual of the three animals wigging on the plane trip!

Hey Monika, are we going to MelBORNE or coming to the South of the U.S.?

Yes Siree Bob, we got your rain, humidity and frizz right chere. Today, as Hurricane Frances dies down, we have 90% humidity and rain, rain, rain.

MelBORNE, MelBORNE, MelBORNE...Ya'll :lol:

terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Love the visual of the three animals wigging on the plane trip!

Hey Monika, are we going to MelBORNE or coming to the South of the U.S.?

Yes Siree Bob, we got your rain, humidity and frizz right chere. Today, as Hurricane Frances dies down, we have 90% humidity and rain, rain, rain.

MelBORNE, MelBORNE, MelBORNE...Ya'll :lol:

terri


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

90% humidity...ouch. Terri, I have read many of your posts and you know how when you're feeling distressed you dont notice little details? Well I just noticed your little image and ...LOLOLOL...what is up with the thing on your face? I want one too. And Shelly... you are a worry :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

90% humidity...ouch. Terri, I have read many of your posts and you know how when you're feeling distressed you dont notice little details? Well I just noticed your little image and ...LOLOLOL...what is up with the thing on your face? I want one too. And Shelly... you are a worry :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Monika,

I know just what you are feeling. I am dealing with the same thing as you know, and it's frightening. As the anxiety and dp states appear, it makes me wonder why I even wanted to make this move in the first place. It's very hard to leave a comfort zone.. especially for agoraphobics. But, I keep thinking about the reasons I wanted to move, and they still make sense to me. I think we will both feel better once we have settled in to our new homes.

Remember you're not alone!
lots of love,
lori


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Monika,

I know just what you are feeling. I am dealing with the same thing as you know, and it's frightening. As the anxiety and dp states appear, it makes me wonder why I even wanted to make this move in the first place. It's very hard to leave a comfort zone.. especially for agoraphobics. But, I keep thinking about the reasons I wanted to move, and they still make sense to me. I think we will both feel better once we have settled in to our new homes.

Remember you're not alone!
lots of love,
lori


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear this Lori,it can be hard for agoraphobics when they move.
From my experience,it settles down in time.

Monika atleast you will have some fun images to take with you on your plane ride.

By the way,which on of us should tell Terri that her mask is on back the front.Maybe the flight attendant will :?:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear this Lori,it can be hard for agoraphobics when they move.
From my experience,it settles down in time.

Monika atleast you will have some fun images to take with you on your plane ride.

By the way,which on of us should tell Terri that her mask is on back the front.Maybe the flight attendant will :?:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Lori,

It's great to keep on thinking positive about your move. Maybe it will release some old demons for you both and you will begin something so fresh that you'll be totally inspired to reach the goals you have set for yourselves.

Hey LoveSell :wink: ... I beg your royal pardon :!: For one thing, you said back the front before and it sounded odd. It still sounds odd today. I think you need more words, like " her mask is on the back instead of the front." Which really doesn't matter because I'll have you know my mask is on front the back correctly. :lol: :lol:

When's the flight leave?

Can someone move us down to the idle chitchat portion of this forum? I think we are going to do the full trip with Monika, and Lori if she has not moved yet.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Lori,

It's great to keep on thinking positive about your move. Maybe it will release some old demons for you both and you will begin something so fresh that you'll be totally inspired to reach the goals you have set for yourselves.

Hey LoveSell :wink: ... I beg your royal pardon :!: For one thing, you said back the front before and it sounded odd. It still sounds odd today. I think you need more words, like " her mask is on the back instead of the front." Which really doesn't matter because I'll have you know my mask is on front the back correctly. :lol: :lol:

When's the flight leave?

Can someone move us down to the idle chitchat portion of this forum? I think we are going to do the full trip with Monika, and Lori if she has not moved yet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

Terri,try "back to front",the other must be a Shellism who is known to get things back to front.

All the best ladies


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

Terri,try "back to front",the other must be a Shellism who is known to get things back to front.

All the best ladies


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

okay Shelly, here is the truth...I think I might have the thing on bassackwards.  there wasn't a mirror when i was trying the thing on and you know how sometimes i just don't know which end is up. so... :shock:

Monica, when does your plane leave? Shelly and I are preparing for the trip to Melborne with you. I've been wanting to see Shelly since forever. I want to see her roll her eyes. :roll: :lol:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

okay Shelly, here is the truth...I think I might have the thing on bassackwards.  there wasn't a mirror when i was trying the thing on and you know how sometimes i just don't know which end is up. so... :shock:

Monica, when does your plane leave? Shelly and I are preparing for the trip to Melborne with you. I've been wanting to see Shelly since forever. I want to see her roll her eyes. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi,
I leave early next week. On a serious note. i am a wreck. In the morning when I wake up, I am already hyperventilating. I am so scared. Everyday It gets closer the thought of "I can't do this gets stronger". When people say "go with your gut feeling" I don't know which one to follow. My brain tells me Melbourne has a lot to offer but my whole body tells me that I will bite off more than I can chew if i go. My heart rate has been elevated for about two weeks because of this anxiety. How much stress can a person's body take before it gives out? Sorry for the downer girls but I am on the brink of making other plans.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi,
I leave early next week. On a serious note. i am a wreck. In the morning when I wake up, I am already hyperventilating. I am so scared. Everyday It gets closer the thought of "I can't do this gets stronger". When people say "go with your gut feeling" I don't know which one to follow. My brain tells me Melbourne has a lot to offer but my whole body tells me that I will bite off more than I can chew if i go. My heart rate has been elevated for about two weeks because of this anxiety. How much stress can a person's body take before it gives out? Sorry for the downer girls but I am on the brink of making other plans.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Well, it's amazing how much stress the body can take. It is the aftershock that can get you. Monica, I missed out if you told why you have decided to make a move. If you have told, do you mind repeating it?

So sorry to hear you are feeling like a wreck and hyperventilating, too. What reward do you get if you stay where you are? Is it not having to deal with the anxiety of the move ? Are you repeating a pattern like Janine mentioned today? It's like you almost dive in but return to the old, familiar pattern of staying out of the water.

If you feel like it, write more about all these feelings. You may be feeling down but to share it is not a downer.

Thinking of you,
terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Well, it's amazing how much stress the body can take. It is the aftershock that can get you. Monica, I missed out if you told why you have decided to make a move. If you have told, do you mind repeating it?

So sorry to hear you are feeling like a wreck and hyperventilating, too. What reward do you get if you stay where you are? Is it not having to deal with the anxiety of the move ? Are you repeating a pattern like Janine mentioned today? It's like you almost dive in but return to the old, familiar pattern of staying out of the water.

If you feel like it, write more about all these feelings. You may be feeling down but to share it is not a downer.

Thinking of you,
terri


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

"Its amazing how much stress the body can take. Its the aftershock that can get you" What does THAT mean? That sounds scary.

Well, there are many reasons for moving to melb...the city can offer me lots of interesting things to see and do (the town where I live is very boring to be honest....more employment opportunities, learning to be independent, new life...basically get me out of the cocoon I have wrapped myself in. I kind of alienated myself from life...I rarely go out, I dont date and I spend my time working or watching TV. I am comfortable here (at my parents house). I figure that its no way to spend the rest of my life.

On the other hand, I will be losing a lot of things by moving. I will be losing my family and friends (most of whom are here). I also will be subjecting myself to a lot of stress that Im sure will arise due to agoraphobia. Im scared to take the elevator let alone go on the plane. There are many scary scenarios I can think of that wait for me in Melb and Im wondering if Im up to the challenge. I feel stupid writing this but I have developed a huge fear recently of having a heart attack after I read a couple of articles in the media. I have all the early warning signs of heart attack and Im not convinced that its "just anxiety". (chest pain, pain in lleft arm left shoulder and under armpit, burning and squeezing in my chest and in middle of my back) I run the facts over and over in my mind to convince myself that Im not being rational but the fear stays strong. I dont know how to get rid of it. I basically feel like Im risking my health and my life for that matter by going there. Thats it in a nutshell. Im scared Im gonna die.

I figure that staying here is not going to get rid of this fear either so I feel trapped between a rock and a hard place. I was hoping that if I get my life happening in Melbourne, I will be too busy to sit around waiting for something bad to happen to me. This is truly the hardest decision I have ever had to make. I am getting cold feet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

"Its amazing how much stress the body can take. Its the aftershock that can get you" What does THAT mean? That sounds scary.

Well, there are many reasons for moving to melb...the city can offer me lots of interesting things to see and do (the town where I live is very boring to be honest....more employment opportunities, learning to be independent, new life...basically get me out of the cocoon I have wrapped myself in. I kind of alienated myself from life...I rarely go out, I dont date and I spend my time working or watching TV. I am comfortable here (at my parents house). I figure that its no way to spend the rest of my life.

On the other hand, I will be losing a lot of things by moving. I will be losing my family and friends (most of whom are here). I also will be subjecting myself to a lot of stress that Im sure will arise due to agoraphobia. Im scared to take the elevator let alone go on the plane. There are many scary scenarios I can think of that wait for me in Melb and Im wondering if Im up to the challenge. I feel stupid writing this but I have developed a huge fear recently of having a heart attack after I read a couple of articles in the media. I have all the early warning signs of heart attack and Im not convinced that its "just anxiety". (chest pain, pain in lleft arm left shoulder and under armpit, burning and squeezing in my chest and in middle of my back) I run the facts over and over in my mind to convince myself that Im not being rational but the fear stays strong. I dont know how to get rid of it. I basically feel like Im risking my health and my life for that matter by going there. Thats it in a nutshell. Im scared Im gonna die.

I figure that staying here is not going to get rid of this fear either so I feel trapped between a rock and a hard place. I was hoping that if I get my life happening in Melbourne, I will be too busy to sit around waiting for something bad to happen to me. This is truly the hardest decision I have ever had to make. I am getting cold feet.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Monica...Monica...Janine wrote a whole post just for you. It is, of course, filled with many things for you to realize and understand. I can do no better.

I think we already discussed how anxiety can feel like a heart attack but it isn't. I am 99.5% sure you are not going to have a heart attack. I should have had mine years ago when I was sounding as stressed as you are now but it never happened. Again, you can make yourself feel all the symptoms of a heart attack. It's amazing what the mind can do with just a little nudge, as in...I just felt a flutter in my chest (brought on by stress), Could I be having a heart attack?? ( Heart begins to race a little as anxiety increases) Is my left arm hurting? ( Muscles begin to tense as you continue to visualize on coming attack) Oh my God, it will be so sad for my everybody. ( This is where I sometimes go because I think my demise will be sad for me so surely it must be sad for everyone else!) So there are our heart attacks. Janine spoke of another form which seems to fit perfectly with your situation.

Run toward it, Monica. Decide to live in the exact moment during this transition and stop the what if's. Try this one...What if it all works out great?

Put some socks on those cold feet, Girl. I hope you find the inner strength to do this thing that could bring you out of your cocoon. Hey, do you think caterpillars sit in that cocoon and fret themselves silly wondering what's gonna happen when they become a butterfly? I wonder... :wink:

With you whichever way the wind blows.
terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Monica...Monica...Janine wrote a whole post just for you. It is, of course, filled with many things for you to realize and understand. I can do no better.

I think we already discussed how anxiety can feel like a heart attack but it isn't. I am 99.5% sure you are not going to have a heart attack. I should have had mine years ago when I was sounding as stressed as you are now but it never happened. Again, you can make yourself feel all the symptoms of a heart attack. It's amazing what the mind can do with just a little nudge, as in...I just felt a flutter in my chest (brought on by stress), Could I be having a heart attack?? ( Heart begins to race a little as anxiety increases) Is my left arm hurting? ( Muscles begin to tense as you continue to visualize on coming attack) Oh my God, it will be so sad for my everybody. ( This is where I sometimes go because I think my demise will be sad for me so surely it must be sad for everyone else!) So there are our heart attacks. Janine spoke of another form which seems to fit perfectly with your situation.

Run toward it, Monica. Decide to live in the exact moment during this transition and stop the what if's. Try this one...What if it all works out great?

Put some socks on those cold feet, Girl. I hope you find the inner strength to do this thing that could bring you out of your cocoon. Hey, do you think caterpillars sit in that cocoon and fret themselves silly wondering what's gonna happen when they become a butterfly? I wonder... :wink:

With you whichever way the wind blows.
terri


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok guys. Im gonna do it. Im really going to do it and hope for the best. Thank you for caring and thank you for listening to my sh*t. I know I will be scared but I will remember your words as i will print these threads and take it to Melb with me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok guys. Im gonna do it. Im really going to do it and hope for the best. Thank you for caring and thank you for listening to my sh*t. I know I will be scared but I will remember your words as i will print these threads and take it to Melb with me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Good luck Monika,Terri and myself will be thinking of you.
Let us know how the flight goes.

I tell my big kids that if things get too hard they can always come back home,either this comforts them or the thought of returning to live with Mum drives them on :roll:

Melbourne does have a lot to offer.
Atleast you'll get a great coffee and if like me eat your way around the place.

All the best,it's only fear,it can't kill you.
If you never never go,you'll never never know.

We more mature women are so full of...........................wisdom lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Good luck Monika,Terri and myself will be thinking of you.
Let us know how the flight goes.

I tell my big kids that if things get too hard they can always come back home,either this comforts them or the thought of returning to live with Mum drives them on :roll:

Melbourne does have a lot to offer.
Atleast you'll get a great coffee and if like me eat your way around the place.

All the best,it's only fear,it can't kill you.
If you never never go,you'll never never know.

We more mature women are so full of...........................wisdom lol


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

again i must say...i resemble that remark! 

so funny, Shell, your comment about telling the kids they can always come home. :lol:

yes, Monica, LoveSell and I are in your corner and are at the ready for any reinforcement you might need.

and agreed about the mature women being fullabulla! we're rooting for you. like i said before, whichever way the wind blows...we're here.

keep those socks on your feet!
terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

again i must say...i resemble that remark! 

so funny, Shell, your comment about telling the kids they can always come home. :lol:

yes, Monica, LoveSell and I are in your corner and are at the ready for any reinforcement you might need.

and agreed about the mature women being fullabulla! we're rooting for you. like i said before, whichever way the wind blows...we're here.

keep those socks on your feet!
terri


----------

